# How Much do saddles cost



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses

Hi i was just wondering how much saddles cost in pounds i think they cost about 
£100 to £1000 in england.


----------



## Vidaloco

Here in the states an english saddle can be from free, if you have a friend who gives you one, to $6-7000 I think thats around 4,000 british pounds


----------



## Rowzy

Saddles have a huge range on how much they cost. I got mine for 150 dollars practically new, but there are saddles worth 6-7000 like Vidaloco said. It just depends if you want a fancy show saddle with an expensive brand name or a cheaper saddle that may be made poorly. I went with the cheap saddle .


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

CWD can make you a saddle for over $10,000 :lol:

Generally a good quality basic saddle will run you anywhere from $1500-$2500. Paying anything more than that is absurd in my opinion.


----------



## roro

You can get saddles for as low as $200 to up in the $10,000's, particularly some of the higher end customs. I would discourage buying a new saddle that costs less than 1k unless budget is limiting. I tend to buy saddles between the 2.5-5k range.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

Mine was mabe 800$. And its a wintec, fabulous saddle.


----------



## my2geldings

It really depends what kind of saddle you want to buy. They are some great saddle packages that include all the basic tack you need to start riding. It also depends if you are going to go with leather or synthetic, new or used. There is a saddle for pretty much any budget.


----------



## wordstoasong

I don't recall the name of my saddle, but my parents got it brand new on ebay for $100. It came with everything, including girth, bridle, bit and pad.


----------



## upnover

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> CWD can make you a saddle for over $10,000 :lol:
> 
> Generally a good quality basic saddle will run you anywhere from $1500-$2500. Paying anything more than that is absurd in my opinion.


 
My saddle is about $4000 new and worth every penny. As are most Antares, Butets, Devoucouxs, etc. There are is a noticable comfort and quality difference between these and most $2500 saddles. I don't believe most of the general public needs a higher end saddle, but anyone who spends a lot of time in the saddle ought to get the best quality their budget can afford.


----------



## kitten_Val

upnover said:


> My saddle is about $4000 new and worth every penny. As are most Antares, Butets, Devoucouxs, etc. There are is a noticable comfort and quality difference between these and most $2500 saddles.


I have to somewhat disagree with it. I tried several Butet and Antares (new and used), and they felt horrible under my butt. I'd never go with one. I'm SURE there are other high end saddles, which will feel super comfortable for me, I just didn't try (the reason I tried those brands was because number of people in barn I take lessons in own them). But what I'm trying to say is the price doesn't mean the comfort necessarily.


----------



## upnover

You're right KittenVal, it's not necessarily a hard and fast rule. Not EVERY $4,000 saddle is going to the best saddle in the world. After all, I've sat in a few Butets that I wouldn't give $5 for and one very hard Devoucoux (although I've sat in about 4 or 5 other Devoucouxs that were as close to saddle heaven as you could get). And not every $500 saddle is going to be crap. "Comfort" is in the 'seat of the beholder'  but I've sat in a ridiculous number of saddles and as a whole I've found that the comfort/quality level of most $2500 and $4000+ saddles are not on the same plane.


----------



## wild_spot

Depends on what you want.

I have two Wintec 500 ap - I bought one 10 years ago for $600, and the other about a year ago for $300.

I also have a custom made Peter Nelson stock saddle that was $4,000. It is light years ahead of my wintecs for quality and comfort, but I do still love my wintecs.


----------



## Void

upnover said:


> You're right KittenVal, it's not necessarily a hard and fast rule. Not EVERY $4,000 saddle is going to the best saddle in the world. After all, I've sat in a few Butets that I wouldn't give $5 for and one very hard Devoucoux (although I've sat in about 4 or 5 other Devoucouxs that were as close to saddle heaven as you could get). And not every $500 saddle is going to be crap. "Comfort" is in the 'seat of the beholder'  but I've sat in a ridiculous number of saddles and as a whole I've found that the comfort/quality level of most $2500 and $4000+ saddles are not on the same plane.


Agreed, I used to be a cheap saddle kind of girl because thats all I could afford, until my Collegiate GAVE me the worst injury I've had like in my entire riding career lol. After that I sat in a lot of higher end saddles and dang is my butt ever happy I bought an Antares.


----------



## kitten_Val

upnover said:


> "Comfort" is in the 'seat of the beholder'  but I've sat in a ridiculous number of saddles and as a whole I've found that the comfort/quality level of most $2500 and $4000+ saddles are not on the same plane.


Ha-ha! Yes, I'm not arguing with that one. Certainly most expensive saddles have good reasons to be expensive.  I hope to have enough money one day to get the custom saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val

Void said:


> Agreed, I used to be a cheap saddle kind of girl because thats all I could afford, *until my Collegiate GAVE me the worst injury *I've had like in my entire riding career lol. After that I sat in a lot of higher end saddles and dang is my butt ever happy I bought an Antares.


How did that happen? I had very bad fall in Wintec once (saddle broke on me going downhill), but never heard about any problems with other brands.


----------



## Void

kitten_Val said:


> How did that happen? I had very bad fall in Wintec once (saddle broke on me going downhill), but never heard about any problems with other brands.


Well my horse stopped in the middle of a victory gallop and I tore myself on the pommel down there..... blood everywhere. I thought I was bleeding to death.... if I had gotten to the ER in time I would have needed at least 10 stitches....


----------



## kitten_Val

Void said:


> Well my horse stopped in the middle of a victory gallop and I tore myself on the pommel down there..... blood everywhere. I thought I was bleeding to death.... if I had gotten to the ER in time I would have needed at least 10 stitches....


Wow! That sounds very scary! :-( I had such stop in western saddle once, but I just flew forward and landed on my two right next to the horse. I'm glad you didn't bleed to death!


----------

